
Nintendo Switch Presentation 2017 - vyrotek
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuC4YLLkqME
======
jhugg
The nerd in me is curious about the USB-C charger. Presumably this isn’t USB-C
Power Delivery? Assuming 5V, how many MAh do I need in my external battery to
run for an hour? How much power does this thing need?

Also, do the JoyCon run out of batteries at a much slower rate like a regular
console controller? Presumably they charge when connected to the screen?

~~~
bicubic
The USB 3.1 spec isn't restricted to 5V. The charger can deliver up to 100W
and the voltage can be negotiated between the charger and device.

~~~
jhugg
Right, that's the USB Power Delivery (PD) spec and to get more than 5V, both
sides (charger & device) need to support it. I'm guessing (no real idea) that
the switch is vanilla 5V like most phones and tablets. Wouldn't mind being
wrong.

------
glandium
For people who like me, can't concentrate on one language when someone in one
language they understand speaks on top of someone else in another language
they understand, here is the same video without the voice-over (so, in
japanese):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ti9rFafwTw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ti9rFafwTw)

------
jansanchez
US Release date: March 3rd. Price: $299. Region free!

~~~
unicornporn
And Nintendo Switch online services will be offered at a monthly fee, which
they didn't present.

~~~
lmnt
They did present this, and they also mentioned that the online services will
be free at launch and turn into a paid service later.

~~~
unicornporn
I mean they didn't mention what the fee would be. Or did I miss something?

------
vyrotek
I'm definitely intrigued by the simple kinect-like sensor and HD rumble in the
joy-cons. I just hope game developers leverage these unique controls.

------
jhugg
Showing a demo of a fighting game where a male character repeatedly punches
and ultimately knocks out a female character just felt like a missed
opportunity to me. How hard would it be to flip that for the demo?

(Already regretting posting this comment)

Edit: And here come the downvotes. You can always count on HN.

~~~
jakebasile
I mean, it's a fighting game? Generally it involves people/monsters/robots
punching other people/monsters/robots.

~~~
jhugg
I get it. Most of the people who watch the presentation won't care. It just
would have been such an easy change that wouldn't have made the presentation
any worse for anyone, and it would have made it a bit better for some. It's
not like Nintendo threw this show together in a few hours; they've considered
a lot of details.

And note this was specifically human avatars in 3d with clear genders. Non-
gendered monsters or robots wouldn't have the same issue. It wasn't a montage
either; it was a single match demo.

~~~
bicubic
> Non-gendered monsters or robots wouldn't have the same issue

What issue? Please come out and explicitly state what the issue here is.

~~~
mordant
The issue is that he wants Nintendo to engage in pointless SJWish virtue-
signaling, and is disappointed they didn't take the opportunity to do so.

The fact that they _didn 't_ do this makes me much more inclined to buy a
Nintendo Switch!

~~~
bicubic
I get the SJW overtones of his comments, I'm just trying to wrap my head
around the logic behind them.

He'd prefer girls beating up guys, or robots beating up robots. Basically,
_every combination_ of beating up is okay, except male on female? What?

~~~
jhugg
That about sums it up. If you're going to pick _exactly one_ combination, why
pick the one that's loaded for so many people? But honestly I wouldn't have
even noticed if it hadn't been so unbalanced. Here's the actual video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nabG4yPZqFM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nabG4yPZqFM)

She doesn't even land a punch. If it were a back and forth with the dude
eventually winning, it wouldn't have stood out to me at all and I wouldn't
have commented.

If they had shown several fights and this was one of them, it also wouldn't
have stood out.

